# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  DIY For Knuckleheads Owner Builder Video Series! Episode 1.

## Uncle Knackers

Hi Guys, 
Uncle Knackers here. First of all thanks to all of you that watched my introductory video for my Owner Builder Series. In case you missed it, here's the link to my YouTube Video.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Ayp8qy844.  
Secondly, here's the Official link to Episode 1 of my Owner Builder Series. I had a lot of fun making this one. I hope you enjoy it.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixtZ0ADbOZU 
Cheers  :Smilie:

----------

